# Using linear burn to simulate engraving



## kiddo (Mar 18, 2007)

Photoshop tip for pen turners.

Ever wonder how that picture would look engraved on a pen box without having to actually try it?

You can use Photoshops linear burn blending mode to get a pretty good idea what it will look like.

Put your image on a layer BELOW the layer containing an image of your pen box and then change the blend mode on the layer containing pen box to linear burn.

The resulting image is pretty close to what it will look like burned onto the wood.

Play with the image to get it right before sending off to the engraver!

Example: pre-burn test: "Texas Pepper Spray"


----------



## pete00 (Mar 18, 2007)

neat ! thanks for the tip....


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the good info.





<br />


----------



## bob393 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool, now if I only used Photoshop. But I like Pepper!


----------



## kiddo (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Cool, now if I only used Photoshop. But I like Pepper!



I'm pretty sure you can do the same thing with the Gimp free image editor. It might be free, but it's no toy. About the only thing that I'm aware of that Photoshop does that Gimp wont is special color separations for high-end presses. And I think this is in the works. Also most Photoshop plugins will work with the Gimp as well.


----------



## mrplace (Mar 25, 2007)

Kiddo, where did you come accross those insert for the pen box? I would be interested in a dozen of them.


----------



## kiddo (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />Kiddo, where did you come accross those insert for the pen box? I would be interested in a dozen of them.



Sent you an email.


----------

